# Sheehan amber hutch GA



## blobbottlebob (Aug 15, 2013)

Now here is a pretty bottle on the bay. Love love love the fact that they haven't modified it in any way.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-BOTTLE-1880s-E-SHEEHAN-Augusta-Ga-OLD-Hutchinson-shape-/171100764309?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d6667895


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 15, 2013)

Pic. Interesting shape. Must be pretty early.


----------

